# Recording Studio signal chain.



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

So I'm sorting out my signs chain for my home studio.
There just seems to be sooooo many outboard effects, preamps,eq's & the such.
Or do you guys do a K.I.S.S. System then tweak in the mix digitally.
Just asking, see if there are some new ideas floating around.


Sent from my other brain.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

KISS.

Mic > preamp > attenuator (optional; if the preamp has no output gain and I am driving it hard as I almost always do with my Neves and Ampexes; simple and passive) > DAW.

I use (mostly) hardware outboard (compression/EQ/Reverb etc) on mixdown (OTB - on a console). Unlike the days of rec to tape there is no need to maximise signal level because the noise floor is not anywhere near as high. If I were to add anything it would be a compressor/limiter for more dynamic sources (vocals mostly; just to keep the level into the comp from overshooting and clipping the converters if they decide to belt out a word more emphatically than the rest/when I was checking levels). I mean I have compressors I just never patch them in when tracking (but I probably should with some vocalists at least).

... oh one thing I forgot to mention, most of my preamps or even mics have bass rolloff (high pass) filters. Otherwise it is worth considerring adding something to do that after the preamp. Really helps with eliminateing room noise (especially when recording multiple sources at once) and generally keeping mud from building up. If yer pre/mic has it, always use it except maybe in the case of bass instruments (unless variable and you can set it low enough to not affect signal).


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Sm57 or DI>USB interface>Soundtoys Little Radiator.
More important is the mic position.


----------



## Judas68fr (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm always micing my guitar amp up. Start with an SM57 to learn how various mic position affect the tone. If you go by ear it's pretty easy: you set up your amp to get a tone you like, then you find a way to record that tone. Different mics will give different results. It's a matter of taste after that.

The Suhr SM57 is the industry standard. It's the best place to start. It's cheap and easy to find. But it also brings a distinct coloration to the recording (upper mids), and isn't as detailed as other mics.

I usually go with a ribbon mic or ribbon + 57, but I wouldn't advise that if you're beginning.

Get a quality USB interface (Focusrite 2i2 comes to mind), and a decent pair of headphones/studio monitors. Spend as much time as you can listening to records you like with your headphones/monitors to get used to how they sound, and how recordings you love sound on them. 

Like learning an instrument, it takes a bit of time to go from OK to amazing recordings, but you really don't need that much gear to get pretty good results!


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I have no outboard gear and do it all in Reaper.

If I was making money doing this maybe I would buy some rack gear but I'm not.


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

Granny Gremlin said:


> KISS.
> 
> Mic > preamp > attenuator (optional; if the preamp has no output gain and I am driving it hard as I almost always do with my Neves and Ampexes; simple and passive) > DAW.
> 
> ...


some good thoughts and practices.....thanks


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Guncho said:


> I have no outboard gear and do it all in Reaper.
> 
> If I was making money doing this maybe I would buy some rack gear but I'm not.


Me too. I'm quite happy with tracking guitar & bass using Amplitube 4 as a plug-in with Reaper.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm using Reaper as well, like it a lot

my recording signal chain is

mic-->preamp-->DAW

on vocals I will stick a WA-76 compressor between the preamp + DAW

but I am a hack, really. not a pro.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2017)

Guitar--> Pedal Board (mainly all pedals off, but if I need to get some OD variants) : Comp-> Klone-> Barber Tone Pump--> Babyface Pro --> PC--> Studio 1 Pro--> Scuffman S-Gear(amps)--> Various VST effects.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

I keep it simple...
Guitar>amp>mic>interface<daw
If i want an effect, i take it off my board and use it singularily to ensure pure tone
I dont have any outboard effects...so everything is done in th daw


----------

